

Can I procedurally change my website style without affecting PageRank? - JabavuAdams

Hey folks,<p>I have an ugly, but old personal web page. I'm thinking  of writing some code that would procedurally create snazzy styles, perhaps even changing the style every day. Do you have any idea whether this would decrease my Google PageRank?
======
brk
PageRank is more about content than style.

Additionally, PR doesn't really have any value by itself, it's only marginally
interesting if you're trying to pass links/SEO credit on to another site.

What's most important is where you rank for given terms you want to be found
when searched on. I've seen many cases where a page with a rank of 2 outranks
a page with a rank of 6 for the same term because the PR2 site is deemed to
have better content for that given term.

So, as long as the content stays relatively the same from a bot perspective,
your fancy styles will be happily ignored.

------
RossM
If you're changing the style by CSS (as you should be) then really the content
shouldn't be affected, unless you're changing the actual structure.

I've never really seen the point in PR tbh, as far as I know it isn't much
representation of how many hits you'll get from Google (and that's dependant
on keywords anyway).

